# Should I use Skid Plates with plate?



## tsafa (Nov 24, 2013)

Hi all. I just got new plow blade. It came with adjustable skid plates. I see a lot of people don't even use them. 

Right now I have them set so that the blade is half and inch off the ground. Someone told me to take them off. 

Opinions? Thanks


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Well they are called skid shoes If you cleaning pavement you don't want them on


----------



## tsafa (Nov 24, 2013)

Antlerart06;1769046 said:


> Well they are called skid shoes If you cleaning pavement you don't want them on


Ok.... should I put them on if plowing over gravel... or not bother?


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

tsafa;1769101 said:


> Ok.... should I put them on if plowing over gravel... or not bother?


Yes need them on gravel
You can run them on pavement to help slow wear down on the cutting edge But once you wear out the edge the shoes will have to be replace So extra cost each time


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I only use them on unfrozen gravel, once it's frozen and plowed a couple of times you really don't need your shoes.


----------



## tsafa (Nov 24, 2013)

Thanks of the good advice everyone.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Even on gravel they're not really necessary, just lift the blade slightly.


----------



## LawnGuy110 (Feb 15, 2010)

We only use them on thawed gravel roads, we never use em on asphalt and once the gravel is frozen solid, there is really no reason to use them.


----------

